# Shelby Pics



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 5, 2007)

Here are some of the pics I took there.  



 

 

 

 

Hoss getting his Oak Door for 1st place Ribs. 




And his 7th in Pork.




And some of the judges.


 

 



A side note here.  When I first got into Competition Steve Gardner of Road Runner was my mentor.  Charlie "claims" that I was his.  SO, three generations.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice pic's thanks for sharing Bill!


----------

